# Z7 Mathews



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Picked mine up this afternoon. 

I'm impressed. I went with a few upgraded/newer accessories also. I put a QAD Ultra rest on it and a different style peep, along with the Mathews quiver. I've got to admit, in just the shooting that I did at the archery shop, I'm impressed with the complete outfit.

It didn't take long to get it in shape and shooting through paper perfectly. HOLY CRAP its quiet and quick!

I found out quickly that it is definately a smoother drawing bow! I have to admit, I started drawing it like I would have my Outback :lol: What a difference! The QAD Ultra rest is quiet and I believe I'm really going to like it. I know already that its much better than any other that I've had in the past.

Once we got the sights set, I was grouping it at 20yds in 2". Then.... it was suggested that I eliminate one of my bad habits, yup, you guessed it, holding that bow wrong. Evidently somewhere, sometime, I started gripping again.

This is going to be fun!!!!

PS...... How do I explain to the wife that I need a new bow case?:lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Definately nice bows! Let's see some pics!

(Just tell the wife how much the setup cost...She'll wan't the think locked up in a bank vault! Getting a case shouldn't be a problem)


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yer gonna love it - get a pic up here!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

No pics = Man card revoked!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Definately nice bows! Let's see some pics!
> 
> (Just tell the wife how much the setup cost...She'll wan't the think locked up in a bank vault! Getting a case shouldn't be a problem)


She knows how much it cost. Where do you think I borrowed the last $20 that I needed to pick it up???? She gave me two rolls of quarters :lol:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> No pics = Man card revoked!


OH NO !!!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Now that is one SWEET RIG!!!

Did you have the string loop served with the orange? I have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

The Nailer said:


> Now that is one SWEET RIG!!!
> 
> Did you have the string loop served with the orange? I have never seen anything like that before.


He didn't wrap it that way, the loop came that way. Personally I like it orange, I can see it and find it easy with ageing eyes.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I like that loop....
and the bow too


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Encore - Where did you buy your bow?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

The Nailer said:


> Encore - Where did you buy your bow?


Locally here at the Hunter's Shack in Ossineke. I think he has 5 bows coming in this week.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice set up im sure you cant wait to break it in hunting this fall.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> Nice set up im sure you cant wait to break it in hunting this fall.


You bet! I'll be waiting for something to break the "three second rule"

Driving me nuts right now not being able to shoot target. Too much wind. I thought about shooting here in the basement but, the wife might not be to keen on that


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

ENCORE said:


> You bet! I'll be waiting for something to break the "three second rule"
> 
> Driving me nuts right now not being able to shoot target. Too much wind. I thought about shooting here in the basement but, the wife might not be to keen on that


 
LOL! I just got done shooting in my basement!


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

ENCORE said:


> Locally here at the Hunter's Shack in Ossineke. I think he has 5 bows coming in this week.


Hunter's Shack is were I do my bow shopping also


----------

